# Exciting Times



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

We had a bit of excitement a work the other day. While investigating a shots fired call one of the local Pits in the hood got loose and went for one of our guys. 

http://www.wesh.com/news/27562220/detail.html

The owner had 5 Pits and a GSDX in his yard. Two of the Pits were nasty. Now he's down to one nasty Pit.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

that's what I call gun control. One shot, DRT.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Right? I was only 10 feet away when he shot. I was on the driveway just out of camera view to the right. This is the same officer that killed the bank robbery suspect who stabbed K9 Roscoe in 2003.

Actually, it was a double tap. Sots were 5 inches apart in the neck.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice esquive.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Charles Guyer said:


> Nice esquive.


LOL. That particular officer has had practice. He was out to K9 training one night and had to quick evade one of our PSDs during a scenario track.:razz:


----------



## Jennifer Sider (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anyone find it sad that the breed that is supposed to be human friendly is the one that so many jag-offs use (and train) as "attack" dogs and they have GSD types which are doing what?

Stupid f'n humans; wrecking good dogs.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jennifer Sider said:


> Does anyone find it sad that the breed that is supposed to be human friendly is the one that so many jag-offs use (and train) as "attack" dogs and they have GSD types which are doing what?
> 
> Stupid f'n humans; wrecking good dogs.


Dumb ****s will continue to find breeds that LOOK impressive to them and manipulate them to how they like, just like show people take working dogs and turn them into "pretty" dogs. All you can do is ignore the BS and press on. Like the bitches at the perry, ga show out again in their "rottweilers, a docked breed" shirts.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Speaking of Rotts....Amy, post a pic of your girl. Haven't seen her since she was a wee thing.


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

Attacked or chased from running away? Tough to tell from the clip.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard said;
"Actually, it was a double tap. Sots were 5 inches apart in the neck."


Gun control means a tight grouping!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jonathan Hoffnagle said:


> Attacked or chased from running away? Tough to tell from the clip.



The dog busted out of a very sturdy kennel, ran 50 feet across the yard at full speed towards the officer and actually hit his right leg just a nanosecond before running in front of the in-car camera. The officer's quick reflexes prevented the dog from getting flesh, but not his pants. We had numerous cars on scene but unfortunately the others weren't facing the right direction to get a reverse angle of the incident.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> The dog busted out of a very sturdy kennel, ran 50 feet across the yard at full speed towards the officer and actually hit his right leg just a nanosecond before running in front of the in-car camera. The officer's quick reflexes prevented the dog from getting flesh, but not his pants. We had numerous cars on scene but unfortunately the others weren't facing the right direction to get a reverse angle of the incident.


Sounds good to me. You write it up, I'll swear to it. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Sounds good to me. You write it up, I'll swear to it.
> 
> DFrost


If a pit bull is running at me full speed. I don't care if he's "attacking" or "chasing" I hope there's a cop with a gun
there.


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad it worked out. I had a pitt come at me when I lived in Vero Beach, I learned to dodge dogs quick living in FL for sure.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I've had so many opportunities to shoot pits in the hood while on patrol it would be hard to count them, I kind of developed a technique for grabbing them by the cheeks before they could grab me and either tossing them over a fence or on the other side of a door or gate long enough for me to get away, one night I went to a burglary in progress at an auto repair shop, huge pit inside was friendly when I went in but really didnt want me to leave, I got out of that one with only a pair of pants lost and ended up closing his head in a doorway till I got him off, the mouthfull of pants went with him, shooting one was never really an option for me, not saying it couldnt have been under the right circumstances, but the fact is I love dogs so damn much more than people, it is what it is.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I have drawn down on a couple while working, but have always managed to get them stopped. Most of them i have run. I treat them like it is a couarge test or a face attack. I really don't want to have to shoot somebodys dog.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll smoke one in a minute, if I think he's going to attack me. Irregardless of breed. I've been severly bitten, broken bones, torn fless etc. It's not fun and I sure as heck don't heal as quickly as I used to. Not to mention, the only thing in this world I'm afraid of is pain.

DFrost


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I'll smoke one in a minute, if I think he's going to attack me. Irregardless of breed. I've been severly bitten, broken bones, torn fless etc. It's not fun and I sure as heck don't heal as quickly as I used to. Not to mention, the only thing in this world I'm afraid of is pain.
> 
> DFrost


That's funny, would you wack one in a shopping cart ?? :lol:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/Shih+bites+woman+nose/4631687/story.html


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That's funny, would you wack one in a shopping cart ?? :lol:
> 
> http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/Shih+bites+woman+nose/4631687/story.html


If it tried to bite me, irregardless of breed. I probably wouldn't shoot a gun inside a Home Depot, ha ha. I like to consider myself somewhat responsible. 

DFrost


----------

